

Bruce Schneier leaving British Telecom end of this month. - PeekPoke
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/12/16/bruce_schneier_leaves_bt/

======
hobbes300
I wouldn't read too much into this at the moment. If Bruce is leaving because
of GCHQ snooping he will certainly let the world know, I can't see him signing
a gag order.

